# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Video Daphnia.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros subo un video, esta vez es de una Daphnia donde se puede ver el latir del corazón. 




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (29-oct-2017),HUESITO (06-oct-2017),Jonasino (07-oct-2017),Los terrines (06-oct-2017)

----------


## HUESITO

Gracias tocayo.
Los bichos microscopicos como las bacterias, me recuerdan la version antigua de la guerra del los mundos..
Épicas palabras.... esos seres, los mas diminur¡tos que Dios creó, salvaron la humanidad....
Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (06-oct-2017)

----------

